# Salt Fork eyes



## Big Oil (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm heading down in the morning. I haven't fished salt fork in about a month. Just wondering if anyone has been having any luck?


----------



## Big Oil (Sep 19, 2014)

Fished Saturday only caught 3 eyes. It was a slow day.


----------



## tmorris (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks for the update. If the weather holds I am going there Saturday.


----------



## mtkjay8869 (Nov 18, 2011)

I will be camping with there with the family this weekend I'm going to bring the boat what are some good baits u guys tend to use down there


----------



## tmorris (Feb 23, 2014)

I'll be throwing Smithwick's Rattlin Rouge, twister tails, big Joshy's, other jerk baits.This will only be my 2nd time there...I don't know the lake yet. We plan on being there from 5 - 9 pm


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

good luck T we fished last night and only ended up with 4 keepers 17" 24" 22" and a 16" 2 crappies and 2 dink largemouths still hot and buggie out all fish came on the trusty #9 rapala........


----------



## Big Oil (Sep 19, 2014)

Tink did you get them trolling or casting? Last week I got 1 trolling and 2 on spoons.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

casting after dark ...........


----------



## Big Oil (Sep 19, 2014)

Cool.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Tinknocker,that sounds like a great trip to me,considering are average temps lately,and its only September! 
Any weight to the bigger fish,or are they still summa time slender?


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

shoulders but no belly yet ....... we been catching them since June off and on some nights they don't show up at all ...some nights they do it's not as good as when it gets cold but we still pick up a few fish ...when the saugeye bite is slow we put on a jitterbug and pick off a few bass ......


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Sweet! An that pretty much sums up the summer nite bite around here at like alum an hoover. 
Some nites you can smoke them other nites your better off targeting bass to save the nite. Or one of the lit up areas for crappies.
From reading reports it seams like salt fork has a great grade of fish!enjoy it this fall!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I really miss the lakes down there. When ever we made fall trips,the shot gun always came with us. Sparadicly one of us would hop off the boat an shoot squirrels. 
And the scenery more then makes up for a slow trip!


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

yea Saltfork gives up some tanks in the fall .... have a safe fall fishing season SF.....


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

a good daytime outing would be Clendening for us tree rats, gills and mushrooms....that's kinda just what we do ......


----------



## tmorris (Feb 23, 2014)

Got skunked at Salt Fork Saturday. Fished from 4 till after 9pm. Only 2nd time there....I guess I have a big learning curve to overcome yet.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

you fishing from a boat or from shore T ?


----------



## tmorris (Feb 23, 2014)

Boat


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

all


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

1crappie 2 small largemouths and a pair of 20" eye's all came on the the # 9 rap we got there late went to the HC vs STC game first of course the coal bucket stay's at STC again ! i caught the crappie my buddie caught everything else i pretty much got skunked !


----------



## Salamander (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks for the update Tinknocker1, much appreciated!


----------



## tmorris (Feb 23, 2014)

Nice.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

not trying to hijack Big Oils thread but i highly recommend you boy's swing by Lou's famous fish sometime in Hopedale they have a all you can eat fish that is killer .....


----------



## Salamander (Apr 11, 2004)

Tinknocker1 said:


> not trying to hijack Big Oils thread but i highly recommend you boy's swing by Lou's famous fish sometime in Hopedale they have a all you can eat fish that is killer .....


Thanks Tinknocker1, I'll give it a try sometime soon. It has great reviews. I never would have found out about this place without your recommendation.


----------

